# good deal



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

I ran across this today. I'm in need of an 85mm and this seems like a pretty good deal. just wanted to post up and show you guys, also wanted to make sure it would work with the GTO

85mm LS1 Throttle Body - Camaro / Firebird


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If it doesn't say GTO it doesn't fit the GTO. Also, it has to cost more if its made for the GTO... its how we roll.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> If it doesn't say GTO it doesn't fit the GTO. Also, it has to cost more if its made for the GTO... its how we roll.


not the way the 04's roll :lol:

i wonder what would cause it not to work though.....


----------

